# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Recherche player Mp3 pour son site web

## link.80

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis  la recherche logiciel ou site web capable de gnrer des players MP3  pour des sites web

j'ai trouv celui-ci, qui correspond  mes attentes et qui est trs bien fait : http://www.myflashfetish.com/makemp3.php?id=2
le seul problme, c'est la pub  ::cry:: 

Merci d'avance 
A+

----------

